# Corn...., I mean, bean bag toss games.



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

My wife had wanted me to make a set of those bean bag toss boards for a while now. You know, that ones that are often referred to as "corn hole". Well, I can't stand that stupid name: The game is "bean bag toss". 

I was asked last month to make two sets for our son's school's annual PTO auction. So I made three sets. That way we have a set too. Happy wife, happy life. The three sets I made are all different. The two larger sets are 3/4 scale. Then I made the third set scaled down a little smaller than that.

All three sets have inset tops. The two sets for the school auction have OSB boards inset into the frames. Then a layer of hard board was contact cemented on top of that. The set for us just has a plywood top (also inset into the frame). I made ours simpler but wanted the other two to be "auction worthy".

All three boards have the regulation sized hole of 6". The bean bags were all purchased online and are made of nice, heavy fabric. Regulation size and filled with the regulation amount of corn.

The smaller boards were for the "Teacher's Treasures" part of the silent auction. The teacher who they were for requested them to be painted blue (school colors are blue and green). The kids in the class (I forget if it was for the kindergarten or first grade) then painted their hand prints on them.

I think the blue set sold for $150.

These are my own design. I didn't think the traditional way of making these boards was all that impressive. I wanted to make these a little nicer than what you see Billy-Bob selling out of the backs of their pickup trucks alongside the road. Otherwise, why bother?


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

More pictures:

Hardboard.









How the legs attach. Also showing the stop.









Folded.









Mortised-in metal plates to reinforce the legs where they contact the stops.









Each leg was mounted in place, THEN the angle at the bottom was laid out with a straight edge. That way I could ensure that every leg of every board made perfect contact with the ground. No rocking and each board is nice and level (on level ground, of course).


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

The game was invented by the native Americans long before the first Europeans showed up. They did not have bean bags.... they threw corn cobs at the hole..... hence the corn hole name.

Of course just like so many other perfectly good words, that one has become a term of disgust in our modern world.

I've thought of making something like this for the grand kids. Was planning to do it last year before my accident. Thanks for reminding me.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

To prevent mix-ups as to which leg goes where, I used metal letter stamps to mark the inside of each, as well as the corresponding surface on the frame of the boards. The stamps are hidden once assembled.

















Hardware.









Open.









Closed.









*EDIT:* I didn't feel the need to add steel reinforcements to the legs on the smaller set. But I did on the 4 larger boards.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Normally, I wouldn't spend so many posts showing pictures of this sort of thing. But since mine are constructed differently than any others I've seen I figured I'd indulge myself.









Size comparison. The one on the left is 3/4 scale. The blue one is approx. 75%-80% the size of that one (I forget my exact scaling ratio for the smaller one).









Here's the blue set with the kids' hand prints and writing on it. I think this set sold for $150.









The brown set completed. This set has two coats of brush-on spar varnish.









And here's that set in the silent auction part of the main auction. This set sold for $238.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

And finally, here's the set I made to keep. I just need to give it a coat or two of finish. On this set you can see the screws that mount the top to the frame. I wasn't worried about concealing them like I did on the two auction sets.









If I never make another bean bag toss board it'll be too soon. Just saying. :yes:


----------



## Tim G (May 10, 2012)

Those are very nice. 👍


----------



## Crusader (Jan 14, 2013)

You said corn hole heehe! :laughing:





Sorry Steve those corn holes look great! I dub thee King of Corn Hole. Again sorry:no:


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Crusader said:


> ...
> 
> I dub thee King of Corn Hole. Again sorry:no:


I am The Great Cornholio :shifty:


----------

